
Ask HN: Where there is public data about companies ? - mingodad
In UK there is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gov.uk&#x2F;government&#x2F;organisations&#x2F;companies-house<p>I Spain there is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;boe.es&#x2F;diario_borme&#x2F;<p>Do you know if there is anything like this in your country ?
======
tjkrusinski
Public companies in the US must file with the SEC. Generally, the SEC site is
the best place to find this stuff.
[https://www.sec.gov/edgar/searchedgar/companysearch.html](https://www.sec.gov/edgar/searchedgar/companysearch.html)

------
mingodad
After submit I found
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_company_registers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_company_registers)

------
z303
[https://opencorporates.com/](https://opencorporates.com/) comes to mind

------
ankyth27
mca.gov.in for India. You can find things like directors, annual filings,
financial statements etc.

